# any custom" Fat tire" bikes out there?



## bikeguy (Jan 11, 2016)

I built a custom Surley Moonlander. anyone else build one of the fat tire guys?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 11, 2016)

*Fat bike*

No longer have it, put some cruiser bars and ahead stem with quill adapter. Also added a headlight to the hole in the fork. 2014 mongoose beast.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 12, 2016)

*Big Purp*

My 2007 Surly Pugsley.   Most fun bike I ridden to date.  In certain situations this bike will really piss of the purists!  "that's not fair!" lol.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 12, 2016)

I built this aluminum one-of a-kind electric bike. This one really pisses the purist off when I fly pass 'em going up hill.


----------

